# 71 lemans sport convertible ( No Brake lights )



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, well I just picked up this project 71 Pontiac Lemans Sport Convertible last week. The previous owner before the guy I bought the car from had installed painless wiring into the car, updated the fuse box , everything looks great. I got the car, and all lights, horn,wipers, all work expect for the brake lights. No brake lights come on . I have checked the bulbs, and the brake switch by the pedal and everything seems to check out okay, but for some reason I don't know what else to check.... Anyone have a clue ? Thanks in advance. :confused


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Put a jumper wire in the brake switch wire connector and see if the lights come on.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Check for power into the pedal switch, then actuate the switch and check power in the socket. It would be a bad ground if one or two of the lights don't work, not all of them or just the brakes.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree test the switch for power on both sides of the switch when the peddel is depressed.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The brown wire is for the brakes lights. Check it from the tail to the fuse box.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

well , i checked for power and there is no power to the pig tail. for some odd reason it's not getting power. I took off the fuse box and looked behind it and everything looks good, everything seems to be tight and snug...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I snagged a 12v hot and wired it to my brake light switch, it worked, easy fix. As long as your blinkers aren't affected by the brakes and they may be.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah, I may put a jumper wire with an inline 20 fuse and jump it from my battery to my brake switch. Now if I do jump it, I will jump it to the brown wire right ?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You can tap into the brake light circuit from the fuze box, or any other low amp circuit, as it isn't drawing that much juice for your taillights, and tap into the input side of the switch, probably the top spade terminal. Just get a hot and plug into the switch connector and see if it turns the lights on, if it does, then hook it to the other terminal.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Finally,,, I now have brake lights. Thanks to all who responded.


----------

